# Nowhere to vent..So frustrating.



## Givernor (Oct 3, 2014)

Marriage is doing ok, I just feel like I'm going to have to pay disinterested party 100/hr Just so I can blow off some steam once in a while. My old outlets are long gone..Family is work and work is with family. Everything that comes out of my mouth is so scripted, I'll say something wonder who the hell is talking? Some pre- programed robot?

When I was young it was easy," just be yourself"..fun, out going and nobody's fool. Don't like it? Piss off.
But then the saying was revised "be yourself, unless you suck...Then be someone else". So I've tried to be someone else for a couple decades now with good results by most accounts. Now I'm hoping that, in the end, we really are who we pretend to be.

Perhaps it's is actually a blessing that I learned to just stfu. That's what "men" do, right? But seriously, some of us have to just quietly do the right thing even in spite of a natural inclination to do wrong.

Not really a question here..just venting.

However, if any of you have tried to change yourself/actions fundamentally for a shot at forever with someone you love, I'd be interested in comments.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Givernor said:


> However, if any of you have tried to change yourself/actions fundamentally for a shot at forever with someone you love, I'd be interested in comments.


The only way this is gonna work is if the 'someone you love' is you.


----------



## ChargingCharlie (Nov 14, 2012)

Feel for you - in the same boat here. This is my place to vent - I've learned to keep my mouth shut. More of a defense mechanism for me since I've been a kid.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I think the most logical advice I've heard on this topic is "Be yourself, everyone else is already taken."

But seriously, what is it about you that you think you need to change?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

At 24 my DH changed the course of his entire life and took on two children (aged 6 and 1) for a shot at forever with me. He chose a much harder row to hoe by being with me.

Over the years he's been frustrated and overwhelmed. When I've asked if he regrets it, he always says "No. You give me purpose. If this isn't real, if me and you aren't real, then nothing is and it's all just pointless."


----------

